# Renegade



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 29, 2018)

I would have liked to bought this home but they wanted 750$ for it , not sure value but im thinking about 500 too much


----------



## marching_out (Jun 29, 2018)

Definitely over priced. I would guess you are in the ballpark with the price. I had all original Sears Spyder with the same 3 speed shifter...all chrome and sold it for $575.


----------

